# Moving to Maspalomas. Lots to find out!



## thattallkid (Oct 19, 2013)

I am a 23 year old guy, looking at moving to Maspalomas in January for a job. 

So much to find out, would love to hear opinions and thoughts on a few thing that I need to consider as well as any estimations on pricings etc.

* Accommodation. Looking for 2 bedroom appt. Nice area and community.

* Transport. I imagine would need a hire car. Thinking something reasonable like an Astra and for around 6 months, 

* Tax I would pay on earnings of around €25,000 and the standard of living this roughly equates to. 

* Cost of living, food and shopping prices compared to England. Bills. Cost of internet and if is readily available. Healthcare.

* Your thoughts on what life in the area is like?!

Early stage, confused post, but as much help as possible would be greatly appreciated, thanks. Has been very valuable so far looking through these forums.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you have a job to move to?? If not you might find that the first stumbling block...


----------



## thattallkid (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes. I am a golf professional and have my job offered already. Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Go for it!!

Maspalomas is a tourist area in the south of Gran Canaria and therefore living costs are more expensive. You should consider living out of the tourist zone, where living costs will be far cheaper. San Fernando perhaps.

One of my sons lived and worked in the area albeit many years ago, He shared accommodation with his fellow workers, however he did at one time rent an apartment in a block called, Habitat, in Playa Del Inglés, close to Maspalomas. He survived for 5 or 6 years.

My thoughts on the area, I am an old git, Maspalomas is too blooming lively for me, the gay capital of the Canary Islands, or so I am informed. Probably the best climate in the whole of Spain and the E.U. You are 23. it is a must.

Once you are employed with a contract you can use the Spanish health service.

Depending on where you eventually reside, you may well find that a car is not needed. Buses are excellent on Gran Canaria, maybe a bicycle will suffice.

Cost of living outside the tourist areas, is far cheaper than England and far cheaper than the rest of Spain. Purchase tax here is only 7% and if you venture to the Capital Las Palmas, Telde, or Vecindario, your purchases in the big stores will be even more cheaper. You will easily survive on €25000. 

Internet is affordable, and in many establishments free 

Enjoy you're re location!!


----------



## thattallkid (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much, very useful reply and hardly surprising, I have searched all of the related threads and always see your wise words! 

Do you have any more recommendations for where to live, just so I can get an idea of how far out to go (working at Lopesan hotel) to get the best place,away from tourism a bit, without being too far away.

That is great to hear. I imagined it was quite a quiet, relaxing place. A mixture of that, and lively when needed sounds perfect. 

So many useful points, thanks.

So, living a bit out, food/clothes shopping away from tourist centre too, means the cost of living comes down considerably? 

Thanks!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Lopesan hotel is in the new part of Maspalomas on the costa Meloneras. You might take a look at Arguineguin a smaller place on the way to Puerto Rico, or inland to San Fernando and beyond, or perhaps San Agustine or even Vecindario.

All will be cheaper options. You will soon settle in once you arrive. Leaving the island will be your biggest problem.

Good luck!!


----------

